# PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler per Controller gesucht



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

*PC-Spiele für 2 Spieler per Controller gesucht*

Ich hab mir heute ein zweites xbox-Wireless-Pad geholt und suche nun Spiele für den PC, die man per Pads mit einem Kumpel gut zu zweit spielen kann - am liebsten gegeneinander, aber auch Coop wäre okay, dabei natürlich ohne dass BEIDE einen eigenen Account oder so was haben müssen.

Die klassichen Team-Sportarten Fußball, Football, Basketball usw. liegen natürlich auf der Hand, die braucht hier keiner zu erwähnen   Aber mich interessieren:

- Splitscreen-Racer, möglichst Arcadelastig oder Funracer, meinetwegen auch mit Comicfiguren, damit auch ein ungeübter mithalten kann
- Shooter (CoD kann man an der PS3 zB im Splitscreen spielen, geht am PC ja leider nicht...)
- simplere Strategiespiele, auch so was wie Worms
- Partyspiele, auch Quizspiele. zB das aktuelle Olympiaspiel London 2012 fand ich auf der PS3 ganz nett - kann man das auch am PC mit zwei Controllern zusammen spielen? 


Kennt da jemand passende Spiele?


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2012)

Auf Anhieb fällt mir da jetzt Kane & Lynch ein.

Das hab ich mit nem Kumpel im local Coop am PC gespielt und hat ganz gut Spaß gemacht.
Der 2. Teil hat leider keinen local Coop mehr am PC


----------



## hifumi (2. November 2012)

Magicka?


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2012)

funktioniert das nicht auch bei Trine?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

@Golani: geht Kane&Lynch denn auch 100pro mit zwei CONTROLLERN an einem PC? 

@hifumi: ist das ein Rollenspiel, oder mehr Strategie? Es soll nichts sein, was eine lange Story hat - man soll einfach eine "Partie" schnell spielen können, also quasi ein Gefecht oder 1vs1 auf ner Multiplayer-Map usw.,  oder bei so was wie nem Shooter halt ein bestimmtes Level oder auch einen "Spezialeinsatz" oder Überlebenmodus wie bei CoD

@Enisra: Trine oder auch auswachsene JumpNRuns wären schon zu "schwer", es geht echt um Leute, die ansonsten fast nie spielen


----------



## Mothman (2. November 2012)

Auf Steam gibt es doch dieses "Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing". Ob das reibungslos klappt mit 2 Controllern weiß ich aber nicht. Ich hab es nur mal allein gespielt. Ist so ähnlich wie "Mario Kart".

Oder wie wäre es mit "Streetfighter"?


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2012)

ich weiß es nicht, ich hab bisher noch nicht wirklich Muse gehabt mir das zu installieren

Hmmm, aber wie schaut´s mit Street Fighter aus? So Prügler funktionieren doch immer


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

Ich besitze ein Streetfighter, leider hat mein Kumpel dabei null Chance  

Den Sonic-Racer hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, gibt es bei amazon unter 10€, Splitscreen hat es laut Steam auf jeden Fall. An sich müsste es dann auch mit 2 Controllern gehen... und bei amazon beschweren sich 2, dass es fürs xbox-Pad sei - für mich also ideal


----------



## Mothman (2. November 2012)

Serious Sam?
Das sollte auch im Splitscreen gehen. Zumindest The First und The Second Encounter.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Golani: geht Kane&Lynch denn auch 100pro mit zwei CONTROLLERN an einem PC?


 
Jap, ein Kumpel und ich habens selber mit 2 XBox Pads gezockt - aber wenn du meinst, dass JumpNRuns zu schwer für deine Kollegen sei, dann weiß ich nicht, ob Kane and Lynch das richtige wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Jap, ein Kumpel und ich habens selber mit 2 XBox Pads gezockt - aber wenn du meinst, dass JumpNRuns zu schwer für deine Kollegen sei, dann weiß ich nicht, ob Kane and Lynch das richtige wäre.


 
naja, bei Jump&Run muss man ja auf den Kollegen warten, dass er die Stelle auch schafft, und ohne Übung/Geschick schafft er eine Stelle halt dann einfach nicht, bzw. es dauert einfach zu lange. Schnellere J&R wie Sonic zB wären da undenkbar ^^ Bei Shootern darf der Mitspieler zur Not aber auch mal die 2.Geige spielen  oder ist bei K&L sofort Ende, wenn EINER von beiden stirbt? ^^ 

zudem spielt er bisher bei mir immer Shooter (CoD 2, er PC, ich am Laptop) und kann SO was inzwischen ganz gut. Er ist aber allgemein was ungeschickter, so dass er eine Weile braucht.

 ach so: heißt es "Kane&Lynch: Dead Men", oder ist das nur ein AddOn?


----------



## hifumi (2. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @hifumi: ist das ein Rollenspiel, oder mehr Strategie? Es soll nichts sein, was eine lange Story hat - man soll einfach eine "Partie" schnell spielen können, also quasi ein Gefecht oder 1vs1 auf ner Multiplayer-Map usw.,  oder bei so was wie nem Shooter halt ein bestimmtes Level oder auch einen "Spezialeinsatz" oder Überlebenmodus wie bei CoD


 
Ist weder RPG noch wirklich Strategie. Eher ein Hack & Slay aus der Vogelperspektive. Ist ganz witzig weil es vor allem am Anfang sehr wirr ist und man sich auch mal Gegenseitig umhaut oder so.
Gibt eine Kampagne oder kürzere Arena Spiele mit Wellen aus Gegnern, oder auch PvP


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2012)

Der Titel heißt "Kane & Lynch: Dead Men".

Bin mir jetzt nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, ob man wiederbeleben konnte oder ob man beim letzten Checkpoint wieder anfangen musste, wenn einer von beiden stirbt.
Ist schon ein wenig länger her, dass ich es gespielt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

Ich denke für nen Zehner hol ich mal Kane&Lynch bei Steam, und den Sonic-Racer bei Gelegenheit per amazon 

gibt es denn eine Zielhilfe bei K&L, wenn man per Pad spielt ?


Nehme aber gerne noch weitere Tipps an. MIr fällt grad ein: Blood Bowl - kann man das vlt zu zweit spielen? Das soll ja eine Mischung aus Warhammer-Kartenspiel-Strategie und Football sein, oder?

*edit* hab es auf der off. Website gefunden: man kann es auch an EINEM PC spielen - weiß zwar nicht, ob auch per Pad, aber das wäre nicht so wichtig bei rundenbasiertem Spiel


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2012)

Zielhilfe gibt es glaube ich nicht in K&L - hab da noch nicht so lange mit Controller gespielt gehabt und hab mir teilweise schon ein wenig schwerer getan als mein Kollege, der mehr Übung im Umgang mit dem Controller hatte.

Nach ner Eingewöhnungsphase gings dann aber schon ganz gut.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (2. November 2012)

spontan fällt mir Shank ein, der hat ne singleplayer und eine 2Player Coop kampagne. Es ist ein 2D Haudrauf game bei dem man zu not auch auf buttonsmashing setzen kann. Für beide teile gibts auf steam ne demo, weiß aber net ob die auch coop testbar ist.


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2012)

also wenn´s Egal ist, vielleicht Orcs must die?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2012)

*Rayman Origins* ist ein Riesenspaß. Das kann man mit bis zu 4 Leuten an einem PC spielen 

Davon gibt es auch eine Demo, wenn du dir das vorher mal anschauen möchtest.


----------



## tapferertoaser (2. November 2012)

Gibt es nicht auch ne Möglichkeit Borderlands 2 an einem PC zu zocken, das war doch bis vor kurzem in aller munde.


----------



## smilo84 (3. November 2012)

Also ich kann dir *Blur* sehr empfehlen. Macht ein riesen Spaß!


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Danke für die weiteren Tipps 

@Shadow_Man: Rayman Origins hab ich, das war ihm zu schwer, als ich es ihn neulich mal spielen ließ, aber vlt teste ich mal mit zwei Controllern, ob es nicht doch Spaß macht.

@tapfertoaster: offenbar nur bei der Konsolenversion http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ationale-wertungen-lob-fuer-pc-umsetzung.html 


@smilo84: an einem Bildschirm geht das also dann per Splitscreen?


----------



## tapferertoaser (3. November 2012)

Achja was mir noch einfällt wäre Micro Machines v4 das habe ich auch immer mit nem Kumpel zusammen gezockt hat immer bock gemacht.
Und wegen Borderlands 2 : Borderlands 2: So schaltet ihr den Splitscreen-Koop auf dem PC frei - Fan-Guide im Netz.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (3. November 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Und wegen Borderlands 2 : Borderlands 2: So schaltet ihr den Splitscreen-Koop auf dem PC frei - Fan-Guide im Netz.


 es ist im grunde genommen kein splitscreen sonder man startet einfach das spiel 2 mal und verbindet sich via lan was dementsprechend mehr an leistung kostet edit: und rein theoretisch auch mit xanderen spielen möglich wäre wie halo 2


----------



## svd (3. November 2012)

"Split/Second Velocity" kostet auch nur noch einen Zehner.

Für die "kindische" Ader würd ich aber "LEGO Batman 2" spielen. Da gibt's Superhelden und sie schwätzen zur Abwechslung auch.

"Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light" ist auch gut.

Vlt. findest du noch ein Spiel aus der "Obscure" Reihe. Dene erste Teil musste ich aber erst mit XPadder das Pad aufzwingen.

In den "Shadowgrounds" Spielen ballert ihr euch in Alien Breed Manier durch Monster.

Und "X-Men Legends 2 - Rise of the Apocalypse" lässt sich auch zu mehrt spielen.

Im TD Spiel "Dungeon Defenders" verteidigt ihr gemeinsam euer Verlies gegen Eindringlinge.

Zu kompetitivem Splitscreen (bzw. zu zweit auf dem gleichen Screen rumlaufen) fällt mir grad überhaupt nichts ein.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2012)

Alos, ich hab inzwischen erstmal Kane&Lynch bei Steam gekauft und mit das Sonic-Rennspiel sowie BlooBowln bestellt, das reicht erstmal - danke an alle


----------



## smilo84 (6. November 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es auf einem Bildschirm geht...

zur Not muss Blobby Volley - Download - CHIP Online er hier herhalten - ein Klassiker aus meiner Schulzeit


----------

